# Is It possible to overpretreat but white ink still looks not bright enough?



## madfenix (May 28, 2012)

I always thought overpretreat will resulting ink to pooled ink fabric giving solid white but wet

if the white still soaking to fabric / not white enough / abit gray that means a little more pretreat are needed

but today i found new things:
i receive this 100% cotton combed shirt from other supplier
trying 3 shirt:

1 shirt i pretreat 30ml : white are not solid enough, still soaking to fibers
1 shirt i pretreat 35ml : white still not solid but its good enough
1 shirt i pretreat 40ml : white looks good (no pooling)

tried to wash all 3, first wash all peeling... WTF? i scratch with hand roughly and all peeled

for comparing i also use my current tshirt i use takes 40-50ml pretreat, but still wash good even after 10 wash

all is cured on 341 F for 90x2 minutes, and i do check my heatpress using thermo gun it said correctly 341 F

so this is confuse me, how do you know if its over pretreat, when the white ink are not even look that good (looks like need more pretreat)

its frustating to need keep testing everytime i want to try new brand of shirt


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

what kind of ink or PT you using?


----------



## madfenix (May 28, 2012)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> what kind of ink or PT you using?


firebird fbx100


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

what about ink?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

and how is your nozzle check?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

you can over apply FBX-100. its window is much bigger than the DuPont pretreat, but it is possible to over apply and have the white ink peel off.

is it possible that the shirts have been treated with something that is interfering with the pretreat? this is basically what happened to the Gildan brand in the shirts they send to the USA. they were treated with a silicon type treatment that made the shirts feel softer, but now white ink looks bad on them. i have shirts from before they started using that treatment that printed a great, solid white. i've also had this happen on the Hanes Nano shirts. one size will print great and the next will just soak up the white ink.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Very true^


----------



## Brian Walker (Jul 28, 2008)

Depending on where the shirts are made, which believe it or not the local water there can affect the garment also, and other things like softener so, etc, can really affect how the shirt accepts pt and ink.

This is why I love it when people say they can tell by just looking at a shirt whether or not how much pretreatment is applied. I've seen some shirts where the pt sits on top, and the next it soaks in and looks like very little was applied. Same setting on the pretreatment machine.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

I think you should change the ink so you could get better results


----------



## madfenix (May 28, 2012)

Brian Walker said:


> This is why I love it when people say they can tell by just looking at a shirt whether or not how much pretreatment is applied. I've seen some shirts where the pt sits on top, and *the next it soaks in and looks like very little was applied*. Same setting on the pretreatment machine.


the bold text explain it perfectly

this shirt soaks in pretreatment, making so little applied

i know silicon treat shirt, and this surely not
actualy the one with many softener are the one usualy where pt sits on top and resulting very little pretreat required


----------



## Trotronics (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info! Very helpful


----------



## Trotronics (Feb 8, 2016)

Crazy I would have never thought about that


----------



## Trotronics (Feb 8, 2016)

yeah I agree with that one


----------

